# Michigan Herf IV



## shaffej3 (Apr 24, 2005)

The moment you have all been waiting for is upon us. Michigan Herf IV will be held on August 13, 2005 at Creole Cigar Factory, 406 S. Washington Sq, Lansing, MI 48933. This spectacular event will start at 3:00 pm eastern. This event gets better and better. We will have cigars and treats for all. If we have enough interest we can even have a friendly tournament of Texas Holdem'. If you have never attended this event you are missing out. This is one of the best herf's in the Midwest. All of the people that have attended this event in the past are top-notch gentlemen. Don't forget the opportunity to watch a rolling demonstration (this is very rare this far north). Last but not least, you will have the opportunity to sample some of the best cigars around (Creole Cigars). I can't wait to meet and visit with everyone. Don't forget to tell your wives that you won't be home for dinner on August 13, 2005. If you have any questions, call me at 
1-866-662-4427 or email me at [email protected]
Please contact me if you are coming so I can get a head count
Jason Shaffer


----------

